# How to polish Audi TT competition alloys?



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

I am thinking of getting these wheels and polishing them up. Any ideas on how would be best to do this? I have a DAS-6 now if that would really help bring up the shine. Any thoughts also on how to preserve the shine once polished?


----------



## new to vw (May 16, 2007)

get some buffing wheels and soap and prepare to get dirty doing it....I polished a lot of alu bike bits this way with a bench mounted polisher...hope this helps bud.....


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

So, does any retailer on here have a "kit" that I could use on these? I imagine a DAS6 is not really suitable and it requires something more like a dremel. I think they are lacquered so not sure whether to go for a full strip down & polish, or try and make best out of what is there.


----------



## grayz (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey mate, I too have just bought some TT comps, a couple have bad corrosion and am wondering whether to have a go at polishing them up, or sanding them back and spraying them, Not sure yet.

Anyway, found this on a mk4 golf forum I go on, not sure if this works the same way with the TT comps, but maybe worth a go??

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/24216.aspx

Hope it helps...

Grayz


----------



## fla (May 14, 2011)

I stripped back my TT comps (removed all the lacquer) but over winter due to road salt and the inability to clean them, they ended up needing to be buffed with the mops in Spring. Is there anything that can be done to 'give them an easier life', so to speak, during the winter months? I dont want to lacquer them as this does dull the mirror shine.


----------

